# Jinenkan Ne Waza



## RoninX (Apr 25, 2009)

This is frickin awesome:


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 26, 2009)

He seems pretty good.


----------



## amitchell (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi guys, thank you kindly for the compliment.
I just want to point out that this is not a Jinenkan Ne Waza video. I am a student of Manaka Unsui Sensei and put these videos together to help my own students reference exercises we train at our Dojo. 

I'm happy to share in more depth if you have any questions. Please feel free to email me. All the best! Adam Mitchell


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 28, 2009)

amitchell said:


> Hi guys, thank you kindly for the compliment.
> I just want to point out that this is not a Jinenkan Ne Waza video. I am a student of Manaka Unsui Sensei and put these videos together to help my own students reference exercises we train at our Dojo.
> 
> I'm happy to share in more depth if you have any questions. Please feel free to email me. All the best! Adam Mitchell


Adam,
Why not share some of it here?  Can you describe some of what's in this video a little more?


----------



## RoninX (Apr 29, 2009)

amitchell said:


> Hi guys, thank you kindly for the compliment.
> I just want to point out that this is not a Jinenkan Ne Waza video. I am a student of Manaka Unsui Sensei and put these videos together to help my own students reference exercises we train at our Dojo.
> 
> I'm happy to share in more depth if you have any questions. Please feel free to email me. All the best! Adam Mitchell



Hello!

Can you tell me if these techniques come from any particular school?


----------



## amitchell (Apr 29, 2009)

> Adam,
> Why not share some of it here? Can you describe some of what's in this video a little more?



Sure, I'd be happy to. Several years back, Sensei taught a seminar in NY (Dobbs Ferry) on Newaza. With this training, I continued to study his principles both at my dojo and when I visited him in Baltimore during his US stay. One day after training I was speaking with Sensei regarding cross training. It was a very insightful discussion and he suggested, based on my own history, that I train Judo and swimming. I grew up on the ocean and had been training Judo between the ages of 8 and 17. So I began my study of Judo again and jumped on the opportunity to study suitonjutsu with Sensei every chance I get, actually hired a swim trainer this spring. Anyhow, I have dedicated a large portion of our endurance at my dojo to newaza. Also, anyone who has spent five minutes training newaza with Manaka Sensei knows that he feels the premise of ground skill can be trained through the muscle memory that one should have, by dedicated study of kihon happo. 

In no way are these techniques a reflection of Jinenkan keiko. These are exercises taught at my Dojo for my students.

Regarding the shimewaza found on the DVD, these are both fundamental chokes as well as those found in the Takagi Yoshin Ryu Eri Shime.

I hope this helps. Thanks. Adam Mitchell


----------



## amitchell (Apr 29, 2009)

RoninX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you tell me if these techniques come from any particular school?



At the end, the choking are fundamental chokes and a select demonstration from Takagi Yoshin Ryu eri shime no kata. 

The ground exercises are not from any ryu-ha.

Adam Mitchell


----------



## True Austinite (May 23, 2009)

Where are the ground fighting techniques from then, out of curiosity?  Are they just judo techniques, or are they koryu bujutsu techniques?


----------



## Bujingodai (May 26, 2009)

As usual excellence coming from Adam Mitchell. Jeez watching those vids always says to me I need to train more LOL.

Love those vids.
IMO the best example on the net where to see decent taijutsu.


----------



## rjhb (May 28, 2009)

amitchell said:


> . One day after training I was speaking with Sensei regarding cross training.



Glad to hear this. Adam your videos are just amazing. Wish I had a dojo with that feeling here.


----------



## blink13 (Feb 6, 2010)

Adam - I watched the video and noticed that the technique beginning at 1:20 is also taught for the "gray belt" Marine Corps Martial Arts Program syllabus (well, it was in 2002, anyway - I can't say if it is anymore).

I just thought that was cool - a "hey, I kinda know that!" moment for a complete beginner like me.

(yes, I'm going through all the archives... learning from you experienced guys)


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> Adam - I watched the video and noticed that the technique beginning at 1:20 is also taught for the "gray belt" Marine Corps Martial Arts Program syllabus (well, it was in 2002, anyway - I can't say if it is anymore).
> 
> I just thought that was cool - a "hey, I kinda know that!" moment for a complete beginner like me.
> 
> (yes, I'm going through all the archives... learning from you experienced guys)



Dave, one of the co-creaters of MCMAP was a Marine and a Bujinkan Instructor...  I'm not surprised there was something similar in what Adam demonstrated.  

Great Demo Videos, BTW... I just watched 1-4


----------



## blink13 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Dave, one of the co-creaters of MCMAP was a Marine and a Bujinkan Instructor...  I'm not surprised there was something similar in what Adam demonstrated.



Makes sense.


----------

